# eclipse-sdk und java 1.5

## samsonus

hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines problem beim emergen von eclipse und weiss nicht genau, woran es liegt.

ich beim emergen bekomme ich folgenden fehler.

```
emerge eclipse-sdk

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 8) dev-java/xalan-2.6.0 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) xalan-j_2_6_0-src.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xalan-j_2_6_0-src.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work

tar: A lone zero block at 36857

>>> Source unpacked.

Buildfile: build.xml

prepare:

     [echo] Project:Xalan-Java version:2_6_0 build.xml $Revision: 1.206 $

    [mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build

    [mkdir] Created dir: /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build/classes

xml.compile:

     [echo] Compiling DTM implementation and utilities

    [javac] Compiling 186 source files to /var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build/classes

    [javac] javac: target release 1.1 conflicts with default source release 1.5

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/xalan-2.6.0/work/xalan-j_2_6_0/build.xml:256: Compile failed; see the compiler error output for details.

Total time: 1 second

!!! ERROR: dev-java/xalan-2.6.0 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 33, Exitcode 1

!!! build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

ist Java 1.5 von Sun, kann mit der meldung aber nichts anfangen.

gruss samsonus

----------

## moocha

Nicht alle Java Software ebuilds funktionieren mit dem 1.5-er JDK. xalan ist eins von ihnen. Deswegen kriegst Du die fette Warnung beim mergen von 1.5, dass 1.5 Probleme verursachen kann. 1.4.2 wird funktionieren (aber Du musst alle Java-Pakete neu mergen, nachdem Du downgradest).

----------

## samsonus

ok, und weiss irgendjemand, wie das weitergeht? ist doch mist, dass die programme nicht laufen.

----------

## bll0

Du kannst voruebergehend als root per java-config die Java-Version runtersetzen auf irgendeine 1.4er. Dann emergest du Eclipse und anschliessend setzt du java wieder hoch. In Eclipse selbst musst du dann aber noch irgendwelche Einstellungen veraendern, wie wo er das 1.5er finden kann (meist in /opt) wenn du damit deine Programme schreiben willst. Bei mir hat das ungefaehr so funktioniert!

Have fun!

----------

